# Ban Wagon - 2010



## BernardandMissBianca

Welcome to Ban Wagon 2010.
This years goals: 
save money
get creative with things we have on hand
stop frivolous spending

Post your goals here, as well as any accountability for falling off the wagon. You can go hard core and say $0 to spend per month or give yourself a monthly or annual limit.  I do not consider spending money on printing photos as part of the ban as long as the other supplies are not purchased. Try to use coupons if you can.

If it makes things easier, pick a buddy who will not enable you (ahem Ann and Holly). They can act as your sponsor. And don't worry, we do slow the wagon down on occasion if you happen to fall off. 











*January:*
BAMB
PrincessNancy96
Hopemax
New England Eeyore
Pinball Family
ZeroToHero
MazdaUK
AlexWyattMommy
MorgansMom2000
rlovew
StitchIsOurHero


----------



## PrincessNancy96

My goal is a monthly allotment of $20.00 for supplies (must be on sale or have coupon).
Must use my stash!  
Must use more of my Swap items (they are so cute & multiplying)
Limit swaps to needs (I have a lot of some stuff)
NO more than $20 per month on prints (but I have MORE than enough to work with currently).
Utilize more coupons for groceries and other items
No more eating out than once per pay period (I am a good cook, I need to utilize that talent more!)


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

my goals:

*January*
$15 for monthly crop
adhesive - 6 rolls max
Shop in Casa de la Blink
spend $25 on prints
$0 spending dollars
clip coupons
save $100 on groceries with sales and coupons
eat out 1x per week (we are usually around 4x)
Bank vacation money every month


----------



## hopemax

I need to be on a half year ban, because our bank account needs to recover from the down payment, appliances and furniture purchases.

Allowable purchases:  

Adhesive - I've already delayed purchasing more ATG refills since July, I have one roll left.

Cardstock - Only to finish projects, or are out of my favorite colors.  When M's has it on sale, I can't say, "I don't have this color yet."

Cricut - mats & blades.  I am placing an order E mats this week, since I only have the one that came in the box.  Cartridges - Destinations and if M's has an Easter sale. Since I made it between Black Fridays, last year with only buying one cart, I can do it again.  With the $30 sales, even paying $35 or $40 seems like too much.

Swaps:  I only plan on doing the ones I am hosting.  This is the year that I will actually use stuff instead of collect it.  There are no major life changes happening this year (last year house, 08 moving to CO) so I should not have reasons to let them slide this year.

Non-scrapping:  Eat out less.  I've been lucky if I've been averaging 2 meals a week at home since July.  Part was a result of the house stuff, part was DH was late a lot because of a major work project.  If you notice an American Express commercial talking about something called AcceptPay, DH did that!  His company was contracted by Amex to do it for them, and their team of 13 people worked on it for the last year.  For most of it, DH was the only QA tester.    He's really proud of it, but it meant we ate a lot of pizza.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Oh I forgot about adhesive and mats. I don't think I need any mats or blades this month. I need to go check!


----------



## New England Eeyore

double post


----------



## New England Eeyore

I need to be on this ban for real this time. We're carrying more debt than I would like right now and our goal is to get that seriously shrunk for 2010. Plus my scrap room is still chock full of stuff and I don't NEED anything else.

I'm going to see how I do with a goal of $25 a month (because I don't think anything lower is realistic.) That will not include crop fees or photo developing.  It will include everything else though - cardstock, adhesive, etc. If I want a bigger purchase, I can borrow from the month ahead if need be. 

Exceptions 
- CKC in May. I will set myself a budget for that later, but it will most assuredly be more than $25.
- If I do a scrap getaway weekend, that will not be included in the monthly allowance.
- One more splurge event to be determined later (birthday?)
- Supplies bought for gifts are not necessarily subject to this allowance, but I  should still try to keep as close to it as possible (I know I'll be doing another baby album for BFF's 2nd child this year)
- Have to re-purchase SCAL and get a photo-editing software for new computer at some point - those will also be exempt


----------



## PinballFamily

2010 Scrappy Savings Goals

Stick to ca$h in scrapbooking envelope - $40 a month for supplies/crop fees, and the priority is to save as much of this as possible to use at LSS yard sale events in the spring and early summer. My $$$ go SO much farther there!
Plan out few swaps to participate in - check swap calendar and set priorities.
Use stash(es) of everything!
Sit down and learn Photoshop Elements, THEN develop more photos.
Sit down and learn new features of SCAL 2.0 and use that and my carts
Sit down and learn the Jessica Sprague online class I have downloaded - see what I learn there.
Sit down and name/organize scattered digital photos in files and back up those suckers!!!
Carefully budget CKC-Manchester: classes, show floor, travel expenses.  Have fun, but see where costs can be cut back.
2009 was certainly a scrapping spending frenzy!  But, now we're up and running with a full room of supplies and equipment...

Print out these goals and post them in my scrap area!


----------



## ZeroToHero

My January goals:

-Only buy things I "need" for swaps - paper, some embellishments if really necessary, but try to avoid that and use what I already have. (I know I need some plain colored cardstock though)
-No patterned paper unless it's 10 for 1$ - no packs!
-Try to start using color pieces before next color swap
-Don't go on scrap trips with my mom
-Save for Disney - as soon as I get money, write Lou a check, so that I can have that paid off. Once it's paid off, start putting money in savings - when CKC gets here, I'll see how much I have and decide how much I can spare.


----------



## MazdaUK

My goals:

Allowable expenses - photos, albums, pages/page protectors, adhesives, plain cardstock if essential for swap, not just because it looks a good bundle, black/white pens if they run out - no need for colours as I have enough. No patterned paper (but I might allow myself a grab bag if its only available when ordering - the money will come out of Christmas/Birthday money)
Swaps - allowable are *elements only *colour swap, everyday swap, non-Disney themed (eg vacation, holiday etc if not in everyday), Prima swap (as I am hostessing and I do use a lot of flowers)

I need to spend enough at CM each month to stay active (£60 inc postage) BUT I've just noticed the order form for December says order by 29th, so I may be deactivated anyway (If I have orders to put in I must not add in more than enough to make it up to the limit.)

I also need to organise my scraps so I use them not just hoard them - so I'll be joining Hope's organising thread


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

January Goals

Only use coupons on things we REALLY eat.  No more impulse buying at grocery store.
Set up a weekly menu and stick with it.
Allowed 1x eat out weekly - dinner with family, no more lunch runs.
$20 on scrap/swap supplies - to include adhesive, card stock, specialty items.
-am allowed to purchase 3 carts, less than retail only: Old West, Destinations, and a new to be released.



PS-I resemble that remark


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm in on this...I will have to think of and set some realistic goals.  Will update as I think of them.


----------



## rlovew

I am on this as well. I have to think about my goals and will post them.

Goals I know:
Reorganize my scrap room
spending- no more than my allowance part of which I need to set aside for scrap events later in the year
use swap supply
no swapping that I don't have an immeadiate use for
no buying items I don't have an immeadiate use for

Rebecca


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I am absolutely, definitely, 100% in on this!!  We are carrying more debt than I'd like, too, and hope to have another little one (nooooo, not yet!!) maybe sometime this year or in 2011.  Debt must be gone!!

Here are my January goals:

*Get DH to put $ in (I will too) in the out-to-eat envelope & only use that!
*Sonic sweet teas ONLY once a week (this is a major expense for me, sad to say)
*$30.00 max on scrapping supplies (this includes cardstock, adhesive, albums, etc.) but NOT photos
*Put back $10-$20 to pay my Disney pics in June
*Put back $25 for Christmas 2010 (this is monthly)
*Try to meal-plan and stick to it!!


I'm really excited about this!!  I so need to do it, and I always do better with the support of our group!


----------



## party of 3

Ok I Am so in for this. I have got to stick to it
if I want to go to Disney this summer. I need a partner
to staple my bum to the wagon if I'm about to fall off!! 
Any takers??


----------



## lovingthemouse

Ok, I am in!!!
I have this wonderful invitation to cruise the Panama Canal, on the Wonder, in one yr and i need to save the money, so:
1. with everything i presently have, there is no need to buy anything for months.
2. i will not use any of the CM products sitting on my shelves, and vow to sell all of them to customers - no cheating...well, maybe some tape runner refills!
3. except for a scrapping weekend in Feb (all paid for) and a weekend at the Cape (1 payment left) and CKC-Manchester (omg, need to pay for it)- decided this is not a necessity this yr! I am quarantined!
4. will participate in lots of workshops, teach summer school and not retire for 1 more year!
Think that does it for tonight - will probably add some more! Caroline


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

party of 3 said:


> Ok I Am so in for this. I have got to stick to it
> if I want to go to Disney this summer. I need a partner
> to staple my bum to the wagon if I'm about to fall off!!
> Any takers??



Uh, me!! Hello! I won't let you buy any sizzix stuff, paper, etc! You are wedged on the front seat of the buckboard between Nancy and me!!



lovingthemouse said:


> Ok, I am in!!!
> I have this wonderful invitation to cruise the Panama Canal, on the Wonder, in one yr and i need to save the money, so:
> 1. with everything i presently have, there is no need to buy anything for months.
> 2. i will not use any of the CM products sitting on my shelves, and vow to sell all of them to customers - no cheating...well, maybe some tape runner refills!
> 3. except for a scrapping weekend in Feb (all paid for) and a weekend at the Cape (1 payment left) and CKC-Manchester (omg, need to pay for it), i am quarantined!!!
> 4. will participate in lots of workshops, teach summer school and not retire for 1 more year!
> Think that does it for tonight - will probably add some more! Caroline



You can do it Caroline!!!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

DM needs an intervention. She's already getting bounced around in the back of the wagon and may be falling off come Friday morning... :

And yes, I may need one too. We will see. I think I may be okay.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Holly, I'm just a text away.  Together we can do this!  I was working on some goals all day yesterday (workin' hard), at work, so I'll finish those up and post them soon, along with my spending goals


----------



## morgansmom2000

ZeroToHero said:


> DM needs an intervention. She's already getting bounced around in the back of the wagon and may be falling off come Friday morning... :
> 
> And yes, I may need one too. We will see. I think I may be okay.



The first step is DENIAL hon, you've got to want to make a change.


----------



## party of 3

morgansmom2000 said:


> The first step is DENIAL hon, you've got to want to make a change.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I'd offer to help keep you on the wagon, but I won't be up there.


So I'll try to not point out the sizzix sales or clearances.  That's about the best I can do.


Unless of course you need me to distract BAMB and Nan.   Hey Gals, look, it's Mickey!


----------



## party of 3

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I'd offer to help keep you on the wagon, but I won't be up there.
> 
> 
> So I'll try to not point out the sizzix sales or clearances.  That's about the best I can do.
> 
> 
> Unless of course you need me to distract BAMB and Nan.   Hey Gals, look, it's Mickey!



Can you please distract them on sizzix sales!!!!
Sssssshhhhh
I love my sizzix!
And Jennifer those sizzix folders I bought at rhons jo's were
f.I.v.e. Bucks!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

party of 3 said:


> Can you please distract them on sizzix sales!!!!
> Sssssshhhhh
> I love my sizzix!
> And Jennifer those sizzix folders I bought at rhons jo's were
> f.I.v.e. Bucks!!!



Ix-nay on the Izzix-Say!

I will keep below my budget, even on embossing folders!  I will!


----------



## ZeroToHero

I'm not in denial! Or De' Nile! I just am putting all my money aside for Disney, so I won't have any for shopping on Friday.


----------



## lovingthemouse

But wait ladies!!!!!  A shopping trip on Friday??  Doesn't the thread title say Scrapping Ban 2010?  Is there a New Year's time delay at the other end of the state?????? Have to admit I am so glad that 60 miles separates us - I would be right there with you all!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

party of 3 said:


> Ok I Am so in for this. I have got to stick to it
> if I want to go to Disney this summer. I need a partner
> to staple my bum to the wagon if I'm about to fall off!!
> Any takers??



Oh, I will so sit on the other side of BAMB and hold you in! YOU NEED DISNEY! YOU MUST GO TO DISNEY!  Bubba called last night and told me... "Auntie Nan, mommy needs to take me to Disney and she can bring Dad if she wants to!".... I told him never fear, Auntie Nan would take her checkbook and credit cards away so he could go.. Don't let me down!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Uh, me!! Hello! I won't let you buy any sizzix stuff, paper, etc! You are wedged on the front seat of the buckboard between Nancy and me!!
> 
> You can do it Caroline!!!!



Amen! You tell her sista!!!



AlexWyattMommy said:


> I'd offer to help keep you on the wagon, but I won't be up there.
> 
> 
> So I'll try to not point out the sizzix sales or clearances.  That's about the best I can do.
> 
> 
> Unless of course you need me to distract BAMB and Nan.   Hey Gals, look, it's Mickey!



Hey girl, don't make me drive over there and chase you through those cornfields!!!



lovingthemouse said:


> But wait ladies!!!!!  A shopping trip on Friday??  Doesn't the thread title say Scrapping Ban 2010?  Is there a New Year's time delay at the other end of the state?????? Have to admit I am so glad that 60 miles separates us - I would be right there with you all!!!



I was gonna ask the same thing.. I thought Friday was the first official day of the New Year.. My bad.. must start on Saturday!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Just got an email.. and since prints don't count.. 
Winkflash... til 1/11..
4 x 6  5 cents
5 x7   10 cents

I plan on ordering a bunch tomorrow to celebrate the new year!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I'd offer to help keep you on the wagon, but I won't be up there.
> 
> 
> So I'll try to not point out the sizzix sales or clearances.  That's about the best I can do.
> 
> 
> Unless of course you need me to distract BAMB and Nan.   Hey Gals, look, it's Mickey!



Oh, I got my eye on you, trouble maker!! 



ZeroToHero said:


> I'm not in denial! Or De' Nile! I just am putting all my money aside for Disney, so I won't have any for shopping on Friday.



DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   If you don't go you can't meet me, DH and DS13!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

morgansmom2000 said:


> Ix-nay on the Izzix-Say!
> 
> I will keep below my budget, even on embossing folders!  I will!


 way too funny!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh, I got my eye on you, trouble maker!!



yea she is!


and Nan- bubba's calling you?? on my iphone??? snap. i knew i should not have taught him how to use it!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Yup, he called me right up... poor little guy so disappointed that he didn't get his own phone!!!  I told him that Bear doesn't have a phone..so Bubba can't have a phone! 
That should buy us some time!


----------



## PinballFamily

lovingthemouse said:


> But wait ladies!!!!!  A shopping trip on Friday??  Doesn't the thread title say Scrapping Ban 2010?  Is there a New Year's time delay at the other end of the state?????? Have to admit I am so glad that 60 miles separates us - I would be right there with you all!!!



Our LSS just announced a 50-75% off sale starting Friday at 10 a.m.  I *was* flirting with the idea of going with Z2H - to spend only up to the $8 left in my scrappy crap envelope - 

But, I am not going (thus, neither is she).  Too much else to do - and, there's this little "Ban Wagon" thing... I am going to go to a friend's NYD open house instead.  (Will make a pack of greeting cards as a hostess gift  - net cost = 0.)  

We too, are saving for a very splurgy summer 2010 Disney trip/cruise - have 63% of our needed amount saved as of today.  Gotta make sure the progress continues...


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I'll be good.

I'm going to a two day crop at Archivers and I plan on spending $0 while I am there. 

Unless of course there is some awesome paper on sale that I need to finish a layout or somthing.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PinballFamily said:


> Our LSS just announced a 50-75% off sale starting Friday at 10 a.m.  I *was* flirting with the idea of going with Z2H - to spend only up to the $8 left in my scrappy crap envelope -
> 
> But, I am not going (thus, neither is she).  Too much else to do - and, there's this little "Ban Wagon" thing... I am going to go to a friend's NYD open house instead.  (Will make a pack of greeting cards as a hostess gift  - net cost = 0.)
> 
> We too, are saving for a very splurgy summer 2010 Disney trip/cruise - have 63% of our needed amount saved as of today.  Gotta make sure the progress continues...



Good for you!!! Let's use that stash!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Okay, I've got a list of goals a mile long, but here are my spending goals for this thread.  

This is a tough one.  I don't want to set a goal that I know I can't attain, but I really need to pay down my debt, so I can't go hog wild like I would like to every week.  I am going to set an amount of $40 per month on supplies.  However, I will really try my hardest to keep it below this.  Everything must be bought on sale or with a coupon (which is what I usually do anyhow).  And, I must think two or three times before buying something - "Do I need this?  Will I use this?  Can I live without this?"

Any Cricut carts must be $35 or less.  

AVOID clearance sales unless it is part of my monthly budget.

My monthly budget will not include adhesive or photo printing (but I shouldn't need either for at least a few months) or crop fees, which Holly doesn't allow me to pay anyway .  

My monthly budget, however, will include any SVG files that I can't live without!  

I may need to make some purchases as far as organization products.  I will shop sales though! 

Coupons!  Cut out and USE coupons at the grocery store!  

Eating out - Limit to once a week and this includes McDonald's and other take out.  There is no need for my family to be eating out several times a week.  No more lunches out on my days off either.  This will help with the weight goals too!

Pay off debt!  Do not use credit cards, keep paying down.  If you don't have the cash for it, you don't neeeeeeeeeed it!


----------



## joyah

I hopping on so make some room for my behind please.  Holly please share the stapler.

Do I have to count the stuff I con mom into buying for me????

My goals do not include Photo printing but they will only be printed at 10 cents or less or adhesive.  
CKC Manchester Days will now depend on the work schedule, mom is paying for the hotel as my bday present as for spending that will have to be assesed as time gets closer.  
I am excluding 1 stamping up order all others will be kept under the monthly goal of 40.00. 
I am alowing 3 bigger crops for the year all others will come out of monthly spending.
everything purchased will have a coupon.  There will be ABSOLUTELY NO PAPER PURCHASED unless it's plain which shouldn't be till at least June.
I'm sure that there is more but.......
Okay ladies please try to hold me on I'm afraid now that I have money coming in I'm going to go nutty.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I'm joining the ban wagon too.  This will be really hard since I work at Michaels and it's really hard to avoid all those goodies in front of me everyday!  But, I will be STRONG and have WILLPOWER!!!!!!!

DH says I shouldn't spend any $$ until I use 1/2 my stash, but I think that's a bit extreme so I'll just set goals that I'll stick with.

My 2010 Ban Wagon goals:

** I will not spend more than $30 a month on scrappy stuff.  This includes adhesive, paper, embellishments, cutting mats, but not prints.  But, I still have the $$ I was given for Christmas so I can spend that anyway I want without guilt.  I have $150 cash and a $50 Visa gift card.  Some of this I'll spend at Disney next week, but what's left is "play" money.

** I may spend an additional $30 (so that would be $60) during my birthday month (February)

**  I may buy 3 Cricut cartridges this year.  This does not include what I get with my $100 Gypsy credit on Cricut.com.

** I must use as much as I can from stash I already own and swap pieces I have

**  I will utilize coupons more for grocery shopping

** We will eat out no more than twice a week (we usually get pizza one night and then this gives us a chance to actually go to a restaurant as well)

I may add more goals as I think of them.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

joyah said:


> Do I have to count the stuff I con mom into buying for me????



If you are conning her into buying it, that's a big no-no!! but if she offers before you say anything or purchases things without your knowledge, it's ok.


----------



## joyah

SAY IT ISN'T SOOOOO I'll be falling off  by mid march.  Holly hope you bought extra long staples!!!!!!!!!!!!

I usually suggest and she buys. 

okay I'm going to need to do some editing.  Ummmmmmmmmmmmm.

Let's see 6 carts but only under 30 each over the course of the year since she buys them...... 
I will limit the other stamping up order that she pays for to 100.00.

Yes I'm spoiled and I admit it.  and as for the CM orders wellllll I'll be good there  although I just got a big one so I'm set there for a bit.

Maybe we'd better get me the 12" spiral spikes and some adhesive.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

You can adjust your spending every month. My current list is just for January. 

It's not realistic to not spend any money all year. But the Ban wagon is more of a tool to make wise purchases and to reduce the impulse spending. 
With Cricut carts, you have to justify the purchase. Like I will buy destinations at some point but I have 3 or 4 disney trips I'm doing this year and it will be used. I love the heritage cart but I will probably hold off since I'm not working on any vintage photos right now. 

I can't stop your mom from buying stuff for you, that's what mom's do. But don't deflect your spending habits on to her because you can't spend. 

It's all about shopping smarter.


----------



## joyah

I know I'm kidding although she truely does spoil me.  Normally if I mention something I'll end up with it. 

She usually just pays cause she has it and we don't.  She spoils the boys too.  

so Instead of the spikes please pack some duct tape.


----------



## PinballFamily

joyah said:


> I know I'm kidding although she truely does spoil me.  Normally if I mention something I'll end up with it.
> 
> She usually just pays cause she has it and we don't.  She spoils the boys too.
> 
> so Instead of the spikes please pack some *duct tape*.



We don't have any duct tape (and can't buy any because of the ban!), but we can ATG tape you to the wagon!  

(Z2H and I have enough ATG tape to get us through 2010 - don't need to buy ANY!)  MM, aren't you and Holly glad you placed your tape order during 2009????  You just beat the deadline!!!


----------



## ddavis860

I'm in too...

Have a Bachlorette Destination Party in Las Vegas in May, and CKC in August... I need to be saving, not spending!!


----------



## joyah

PinballFamily said:


> We don't have any duct tape (and can't buy any because of the ban!), but we can ATG tape you to the wagon!
> 
> hopefully the permant and not reponsistionable


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PinballFamily said:


> We don't have any duct tape



speak for yourself!! I have hot pink duct tape, thank you very much!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

joyah said:


> I know I'm kidding although she truely does spoil me.  Normally if I mention something I'll end up with it.
> 
> She usually just pays cause she has it and we don't.  She spoils the boys too.
> 
> so Instead of the spikes please pack some duct tape.



Well, if she's got it to spend.........









.......Can she adopt me???


----------



## joyah

Buffy that's what all my friends say.  I swear for being and only child I have more siblings than the duggars.  
I'd rather have her spend it and see the enjoyment than inherite it.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

My friends mom needs to spend money every month (got a ton in her divorce settlement). She refuses! I'm like, you can't take it with you!


----------



## joyah

And the worst part is if she doesn't spend it your friend is going to get nailed with taxes when she's gone.  and they are steep.  dad just did all of that this summer to protect mom and I mostly me.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

yep, friend keeps telling her mother that but she doesn't listen. She's worried she might "need" it some day.


----------



## joyah

So you have the hot pink tape on the front seat right???


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Of Course!!! It's on my super hero belt! Along with a stapler, eyelets, brads, permanent adhesive, and gorilla glue!


----------



## joyah

Good thing I'm sure I'll need all of the above. 
 After inheriting what was left of the store (yes I'm still over flowing in paper from that) I should NEVER need a piece of patterned paper again.

and for the record watch out for the gorilla glue that stuff is awesome and we'll never fall off with that on our butts. (2 years later it's still holding our microwave handle on)


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Oh, my microwave handle if held on with gorilla tape!! I need to use my glue!


----------



## joyah

yep you do and if you ever meet my mom you have to get her to tell the story of why it is held on with gorilla glue (and yes she was just going to buy us a new one till Tom glued it.) typing the story out just can't due it justice.


----------



## morgansmom2000

joyah said:


> I know I'm kidding although she truely does spoil me.  Normally if I mention something I'll end up with it.
> 
> She usually just pays cause she has it and we don't.  She spoils the boys too.
> 
> so Instead of the spikes please pack some duct tape.



If it's her normal course of action, then it shouldn't count!  You're not spending the money, she is   (I can pretty much justify anything!).


----------



## joyah

Jennifer I like your way of  thinking. Although i promise not to con her into stuff and I'll try not to suggest just cause she has it she doesn't have to spend it all


----------



## morgansmom2000

5 full days in and I haven't spent any $.  In fact, I've returned $39 worth of stuff and have another return to do tomorrow.  Hopefully, I will come out of ACM alive


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Spent 20 on prints the first of the year... that will get them thru 4 projects for January and I still have LOTS of prints left from the other stacks... the only other expense will be coming up this weekend... I need more adhesive.... other than that.. I'm good!!!


----------



## rlovew

I spent $5 of my Christmas money at Big Lots while at my inlaws and $16 at Michael's for clearance items- since it is similar to my allowance (spend on what I want) I don't consider that getting off but it was spending money.

Rebecca


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I spent a smidge of money last weekend. I bought some halloween paper because I needed it for my WDW Oct 2005 trip (which is kitted btw) and I bought the Tim Holtz film strip (they were out when DH went Xmas shopping) and I bought an orange Copic pen. 

Went to Mike's today and bought a few things for my WDW shadow box but that was it. I bought nothing else and they had tons of stuff on clearance!


----------



## hopemax

I, unfortunately, know all about the clearance at M's...I have several new Disney embellies in my scrap room......and a few things from Archivers. 

Clearance stuff doesn't count, right?


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

If you use AlexWyattMommy fuzzy logic, it doesn't count.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Okay, I wanna buy some SVGs.  It's spend $9.98 get this kit free.  Someone talk me out of it, (or into it...) I haven't spent a dime yet this month, yes, I know it's only the 6th!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Will you use it and the purchased things before the end of Feb?

Will you use them more then once in the next 6 months?

Ae you willing to sacrifice another purchase for this one?

If you answer all 3 questions with yes, then you may buy it. 

But remember, if you spend $0 you save 100%. Free isn't always free.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

That is the free one, what are you going to buy to get it?  
Do you really need the things you are purchasing or are you just buying them to get the free item?
Do you not have anything on hand that you can use instead of the free item?  No punches? No stickers? No stamps?


----------



## rlovew

If you are buying to get this free item- they are not cuts similar to what you have? you have used all the hearts/love/valentines cuts you have on cartridges and these are significantly different?

The items you buy are different from what you already have on carts?

Rebecca


----------



## MazdaUK

I love free so I'm not a good person to ask BUT I'm not that fussed about the free thing - much as I love DH and the boys etc I find the little heart punch I have from CM is adequate

I did spend my Christmas money on clothes yesterday online as work PC kept crashing (too many working from home!) but that was what the money was for so I don't count it (Mum always gives me and DSis money specifically for buying clothes in the sale so we can get more for our money).


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm not going to buy.  I don't neeeeeeeeeeed anything right now.

Thanks girls!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Way to go on being strong Jennifer!!!!!


----------



## rlovew

Great job Jennifer!!!

Rebecca


----------



## MazdaUK

well done!  to celebrate


----------



## ZeroToHero

I spent a little less than 20$ on photos for the crop this weekend.

Other than that (and the ATG), I haven't spent anything! I think........ I'm pretty sure I haven't. I haven't had a chance to.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Did you hear that thud?  That was me hitting the ground after I fell off the wagon at Jo's this morning.  I wasn't toooooo bad, I only spent $10, so I'm still under my budget (I did spend $14 and change at ACM, but I had a return of $6, and I used my gift card, so I'm not counting it!).


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

what's your monthly budget?


----------



## morgansmom2000

$40, and the month is a quarter over, I've spent a quarter of it.  I'm still good


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Well, I've been on a buying spree Friday and today, but I haven't spent any money!!!  I bought a Cuttlebug at Michaels and some embossing folders for it on Friday.  The 50% off was too good of a deal to pass up and my DH had meant to get me one for Christmas, but they wouldn't let him use the coupon on it.  He forgot to put the folders for it back, though, so I got Cuttlebug folders for Christmas and no Cuttlebug.  Anyway, I used the last of my Christmas money and bought it and 3 embossing folders!!!!

But, while looking around at the scrapping stuff when I was getting my Cuttlebug, I made the mistake of looking at the Martha punches.  I was on my break and I normally try to stay away from that part of the store because it's too tempting.  Well, those punches were calling my name.  I really really really wanted that bird border punch and the pansy one.  But, I asked myself those questions BAMB posted earlier and was able to walk away without buying them!!!  

Today I looked at the Cricut site and saw that they have the Destinations cart available now and I've been waiting for that one.  So, I used my $100 Cricut credit I got when I bought my Gypsy and got that cart and 3 more Cuttlebug folders.

Now, I'm out of "free" money and have to be good and stick to my craft budget.  I start working on the sales floor this week at Michaels and I hope I don't get put over in the scrappy section because all that stuff will be calling my name to buy it!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Smart shopping Stephanie!! 

I bought some CM papers yesterday but already have plans for them so all is not lost. I've been asking myself my questions as well. The papers are prefect for the celebrate theme at WDW this past year and I got some amazing shots!  

I also skipped Joann's and Michael's after the crop. I usually hit those on my way out.


----------



## joyah

We'll it's a good thing I excluded photos cause the 9 cent sale got me.  But I hadn't developed anything since summer and I only made it through halloween and I spent 84!!! but on the other side I haven't spent anything of my budget.  All I know of the 40 I've allowed myself that I will spend is 10 at the end of the month for my crop.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

no pics don't count because you need those to scrap right!

ETA: I don't count my crop costs because that's the only place I get to scrap so I need that too to get pages done.


----------



## New England Eeyore

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I also skipped Joann's and Michael's after the crop. I usually hit those on my way out.



Well, we hit those two and ACM ("The Trifecta") and I am proud to say I did not buy one thing! Can't say the same for someone else on the ban.


----------



## PinballFamily

New England Eeyore said:


> Well, we hit those two and ACM ("The Trifecta") and I am proud to say I did not buy one thing! Can't say the same for someone else on the ban.



Ooooohhhhh!  Can you tell me if the offender was over or under 21????? 

My favorite local photo store is having a 10 cent sale today - so that's why I've been on the computer so much this afternoon.  I'll be uploading a lot of photos - the results will keep me busy with layouts for months!


----------



## party of 3

Pam, you kill me!

Jennifer and I did not go to one of those stores yesterday. We usually do because that's an awesome Jo's. But we did not. 
I really wanted to go out today, but i did not. We are off to bj's as a family so i'm sure i won't be stopping anywhere on the way.


----------



## joyah

I excluded pics for the reason of I develop in huge batches when there are sales and only then.  I really should have done more but said that was my limit.  I'll get the next sale and finish developing 2009.

Since I do scrap at home I included the small crops in the monthly amount.  I did exclude I think 3 of my larger amoutn crops I usually don't do more than 3 a yr cause they are like 70 a piece.

I bet that person thought she could sneak it into that room and you'd be nont the wiser.


----------



## ZeroToHero

New England Eeyore said:


> Well, we hit those two and ACM ("The Trifecta") and I am proud to say I did not buy one thing! Can't say the same for someone else on the ban.



What a fink. 

I only bought things on sale - a Tim Holtz ink pad applier, refills, and some 1$ stickers. I was good!!!!! And I didn't go over budget - I used cash, not my card, and even have some left over.

I could have gotten more, but you stopped me. I really liked that golden elephant statue.


----------



## PinballFamily

I love it.  She's scared now, because I have spies everywhere!!!!  Bwah, ha ha ha!

NEE, thanks for ratting her out.  Now we should make you an official member of The Boston Scrap Mafia!!!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

Nice - I've always wanted to be in the Mafia!! Does that mean I get a shirt?

Clearly there is no room for the golden elephant in your scrap room, so it's a good thing he stayed on the shelf.

I was supposed to be her sponsor, so I consider it a personal failing that she bought anything at all. All this fuzzy logic about "if it's for a swap, it's okay." Sheesh. (That logic is dangerous - Half the stuff in my scrap room was bought "for a swap" - including my Cricut, most cartridges, Sizzix, punches, etc, etc, etc.)


----------



## vanyel

I'm still thinking about my goals.  

So far, I'm putting $20 a month in an envelope for scrapbooking stuff - excluding adhesives and photos.  So far, I've spent that $20 on cuttlebug folders but I bought them all at 50% off.  This means I can't go in any stores with scrapbook supplies in them or I'll have to cut into next month 

At least I don't have any local enablers unless PN 96 wants to head up my way


----------



## PrincessNancy96

vanyel said:


> I'm still thinking about my goals.
> 
> So far, I'm putting $20 a month in an envelope for scrapbooking stuff - excluding adhesives and photos.  So far, I've spent that $20 on cuttlebug folders but I bought them all at 50% off.  This means I can't go in any stores with scrapbook supplies in them or I'll have to cut into next month
> 
> At least I don't have any local enablers unless PN 96 wants to head up my way



LOL!!!  Nope, I'll help you save money.. DH is so shocked.. I've got 4 50% of coupons here and they are just sitting here... .I will NOT go out for anything I don't have to have!  I spent $5.00 on adhesive the other day... on sale of course... came home with only what I went for!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

My DH can't believe I haven't gone out to use my coupons either.

He did bring me home some adhesive from Walmart yesterday when he got the milk and bread.  Does that count?   My logic says no.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Good for you Nancy!!!!!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

AlexWyattMommy said:


> My DH can't believe I haven't gone out to use my coupons either.
> 
> He did bring me home some adhesive from Walmart yesterday when he got the milk and bread.  Does that count?   My logic says no.



I say it doesn't count since you didn't ask him to get it for  you!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

DisneyIsTerrific said:


> I say it doesn't count since you didn't ask him to get it for  you!!



I agree!


----------



## TifffanyD

I need to spend NO money on yarn unless someone specifically requests it for a project (or, of course, unless I run out mid project). I have so much yarn and just redid the den and have more yarn than I have space for!

I have moved some of the same yarn from Georgia to Missouri to Ohio to Florida and it is time to USE IT UP!!! I just need some projects and people to give them to!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Hey, Tiffany, we're on that cruise too!


----------



## TifffanyD

morgansmom2000 said:


> Hey, Tiffany, we're on that cruise too!



Oh, awesome! I can't wait! It's going to be SOOOO fun. We've only done 3 night cruises so far and am very much looking forward to more time to relax and more activities! Have yo joined our meets thread? It is pretty active - altho I have only posted once or twice I think. There is a FE sign up if you want to do that. We've signed up but we haven't figured out everything we are doing yet.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I have joined the thread, but it's a bit too, ah...busy for me.  I'm just going to watch from afar


----------



## TifffanyD

morgansmom2000 said:


> I have joined the thread, but it's a bit too, ah...busy for me.  I'm just going to watch from afar



LOL yes too busy for me too 

They have SO many things planned. We have only signed up for the FE... because it was fun last time. We are planning to do a Palo brunch on our own and def skipping the PJ party


----------



## morgansmom2000

This is our first Disney cruise.  We are very excited.  We'll probably do the Fish Extender thing because it sounds fun, but some of the people on that thread are a little too overwhelming.  

My DH and I hope to have a Palo brunch one day too.


----------



## pixiedustforever

All y'all on the Ban Wagon are much braver than me .
I am trying to limit my new toys and stash in 2010 because the craft room runneth over! 

In counting the acrylic, chipboard and empty albums in my stash ready to be filled, altered and completed ... I stopped at 41! 
Yet, I have some *new* 2010 releases on order 

I hope to overall cut back on spending in 2010! Let's do it! 

Marylee


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pixiedustforever said:


> All y'all on the Ban Wagon are much braver than me .
> I am trying to limit my new toys and stash in 2010 because the craft room runneth over!
> 
> In counting the acrylic, chipboard and empty albums in my stash ready to be filled, altered and completed ... I stopped at 41!
> Yet, I have some *new* 2010 releases on order
> 
> I hope to overall cut back on spending in 2010! Let's do it!
> 
> Marylee



Yeah, well Tim's not helping any with his new Sizzix dies and stamps. The man is going to have to take me in when DH kicks me out!


----------



## party of 3

Wait a sec....
What are these new sizzix dies you speak of?????

Did you see that they have a Checkbook cover one? Oh I so
want that one.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Tim Holtz has some coming out but you don't have the big shot do you? I think you need to big shot, which you can't buy because your butt is glued to the seat.
you do not need the checkbook cover die, you can cut a cover out of paper that you already have!!!!


----------



## party of 3

Oh I have the big shot ! Are you kidding me? 
I love the big dies! Jennifer bought me sn awesome one!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

They won't work in the Big Kick?


----------



## morgansmom2000

Yes, they will work in the Big Kick.  There are a LOAD of dies I'm dying for, but I will not buy them!  I WILL NOT BUY THEM!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Holly will.  Holly will buy anything.

Look.

She likes it.

Holly likes it.


 

Sorry Holly.  I had a vision you instead of Mikey and the Sizzix aisle instead of a box of Life cereal.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Man AWM!!! What am I going to do with you???


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Probably kick in my shin next time you see me. 
That or a head noogie is in order.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I vote for noogie! 

Keep that in mind when we're out there in July!


----------



## morgansmom2000

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Holly will.  Holly will buy anything.
> 
> Look.
> 
> She likes it.
> 
> Holly likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Holly.  I had a vision you instead of Mikey and the Sizzix aisle instead of a box of Life cereal.



Now I need Life cereal!  

She likes it!  Hey, Holly!


----------



## PinballFamily

Holly made me fall off the wagon today.

Bad Holly.

See her "tape" thread for my transgressions...


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

It's not my fault this time.


----------



## party of 3

Oh no. It's my fault? I hate it when that
happens!!!!!


Yes I'd love to buy all the new sizzixs!!!
But I hate life cereal. And I love most cereal
except that kind. But you can refer to me
as mikee!

Sorry Pam.  But looks like you got some
good deals. The rhinestone name thingys
were still 1.99 @ my store. 

I will NOT go to natick !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinballFamily

Good girls don't go to Natick!  i'm watching yoooooooooo....

(yup - i got a few each of Ho, Ho, Ho; Wish; Believe; Merry; Jolly; etc. all in pretty colored rhinestones @ 4/$1.00.  They are actually for our Christmas '09 layouts - so they'll get used up fast.)


----------



## party of 3

Yup those are the ones. Still 1.99 @ my
store. I love those things.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm stalking you...........


----------



## pixiedustforever

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Yeah, well Tim's not helping any with his new Sizzix dies and stamps. The man is going to have to take me in when DH kicks me out!



You're NOT kidding!!!  There's a new machine for the dies (Oh no,  do I need MORE horizontal surface space? I don't know of the compatibility for the other machines. I'll find out at CHA. And they're not releasing til April-ish ... 
And I just got the Christmas stamps that I wanted ...  

See Holly.
See Holly buy.
Buy, Holly, buy! 

Sorry, couldn't resist! 

Marylee


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OMG an new machine?!?! 

Good thing I only have the original sizzix machine, I can afford a new machine. 

You better bring your camera and get me some good Tim goodies!!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi All
a couple of things:
Seems like clearance sales are better in the east, which is good and bad because the only thing I have found is something to help with my FEs!
It is probably a good thing that I am not into the punchs especially the MS ones. This could also be a good or bad thing.
I have no one to scrap with so no one to enable me or stop me, again good/bad
I told myself that I would have Alaska done before we went to the Baltics.
So I have all of the photos, so for now I could ban myself from getting any new photos until Alaska is done.
What about swaps, are you allowed to buy things for that?
Our Jos done have really good sales so when paper goes on sale, can I pay it forward?
What if I need colored cardstock to continue scrapping? I use it for background and patterened for matting.
And what if I find albums for 5.00?
Ive really enjoyed reading all of this and feel kind of like Captain Jack
"I like to wave as they pass by" (opportunities!) to be either good or bad!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Those gem words are only $.16 in Natick.


----------



## TifffanyD

I ordered 4 new cricut cartridges today! Found myself at custom crops - only recently discovered it - and they were having a sale. Joann has them on sale too but they are more there with worse selection!! 

On the flip side, I have used up 4 balls of yarn on 3 pair of slippers (2 for next Christmas, 1 for my husband who tried them on to help me size and then wouldn't take them off - haha). Planning on using up 3 more balls on 2 more pair - and they are biggish balls so that helps whittle down the stash a little! 

Since I am trying to destash yarn (takes up a LOT of space) and newish to paper crafting, I'm going to call this a fair trade!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Rita,

I'll start with my 3 questions, this will help get you started.

Will you use it before the end of the month?

Will you use them (reusable, more expensive items) more then once in the next 6 months?

Ae you willing to sacrifice another purchase for this one?

If you answer all 3 questions with yes, then you may buy it. 

But remember, if you spend $0 you save 100%. Free isn't always free.

We never count spending money on prints because you need them to scrap. I don't count cardstock either because everyone uses it to scrap but you really really need to try to buy it on sale and don't buy it cause it's pretty. You must have a need for it. 
some people count swaps in the ban, try to use what you have but if you need then go ahead. Just try to buy things on sale.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

You guys have really good sales at your Michaels!!!  Maybe my Michaels would have those sales if we had any of that stuff left.  I think we only have a couple of MS punches left and no primas or rhinestone words on clearance.

But, I was a very good girl today.  I was moved to the sales floor today and will only be cashier as a backup.  I'm very happy!!!!  Anyway, I spent most of my day in the scrapbook section restocking.  It was such fun and there are a lot of stickers  and other goodies that I've never noticed before and lots of things I wanted to buy.  But, I was good and clocked out and didn't buy a thing!!!!  I think the manager was a bit disappointed as he loves to see me shopping in there!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

TifffanyD said:


> I ordered 4 new cricut cartridges today! Found myself at custom crops - only recently discovered it - and they were having a sale. Joann has them on sale too but they are more there with worse selection!!
> 
> On the flip side, I have used up 4 balls of yarn on 3 pair of slippers (2 for next Christmas, 1 for my husband who tried them on to help me size and then wouldn't take them off - haha). Planning on using up 3 more balls on 2 more pair - and they are biggish balls so that helps whittle down the stash a little!
> 
> Since I am trying to destash yarn (takes up a LOT of space) and newish to paper crafting, I'm going to call this a fair trade!



Keep on top of Custom Crops, they are known for not sending things out in a timely fashion. 

Yay on the yarn!! I tried to knit last night and I forgot how! Duh!


----------



## TifffanyD

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Keep on top of Custom Crops, they are known for not sending things out in a timely fashion.
> 
> Yay on the yarn!! I tried to knit last night and I forgot how! Duh!



Thanks for the heads up. I hope I don't have a problem with Custom Crops. I read about them on a few different message boards and ppl seemed to like them - great!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

It's hot and cold. some people love them, others hate them. From what I've read there are only 2 people running the business, maybe out of their house. And sometimes they get a little overwhelmed with orders. I've never ordered from them so I don't know how much stock to put in it. 

Keep us posted on your order!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I've ordered from Custom Crops a few times and I've always had quick and good service.


----------



## party of 3

morgansmom2000 said:


> Those gem words are only $.16 in Natick.



Did you need to tell me that??  I love love love those things. 
Wanna go over the weekend and see if there are any left???!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

You know, those gem words just might be perfect for the sketch swap. 

If you join the swap, you can buy as many as you like so you have enough to choice from later.  Take a chance. 


That is how I'm supposed to use my word.  Right Buffy?


----------



## party of 3

Lol!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

party of 3 said:


> Did you need to tell me that??  I love love love those things.
> Wanna go over the weekend and see if there are any left???!!!



I'm going over today.  I'll see what's left.


----------



## morgansmom2000

AlexWyattMommy said:


> You know, those gem words just might be perfect for the sketch swap.
> 
> If you join the swap, you can buy as many as you like so you have enough to choice from later.  Take a chance.
> 
> 
> That is how I'm supposed to use my word.  Right Buffy?



Snicker


----------



## ZeroToHero

Ann, I'm glad you're not my sponsor.


----------



## MazdaUK

Tiffany, are the slippers easy to knit? I used to do a lot but when my carpal tunnel got bad I couldn't any more But if they're easy I could maybe do some while watching TV instead fo finishing up the Christmas biscuits and chocs  I bet I have some yarn somewhere!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

The rhinestone words were $0.20.  I picked up "believe" and "Wishes" to use. 4 of each.  Less than $2.00. 


 Also surrendered my JoAnn's circular to get Pagoda for $39.99.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

ZeroToHero said:


> Ann, I'm glad you're not my sponsor.



The correct term is "enabler".


----------



## joyah

I almost fell off the wagon at j's today.  but then i remember that Buffy had glued my butt so tight I could hardly drag my feet.  All I left with were some clearance studio g stamps for .50 and some glitter glue for E (he loves him some glitter glue).  I bought myself $3 worth of clear stamps and walked past the paper sale repeating I have to much I have to much.


----------



## New England Eeyore

Okay, so you're all awful. After reading this thread, I had to go to the grocery store today. Well, Michael's is on the same road (5 miles away in the opposite direction, but on the same road!). I picked up the Martha rings and scalloped/dot sets for $5 each, and an EK Success scroll border punch for $4. It's not too bad because we're halfway through the month and this is the first money I've spent. I have $11 left in my budget for January. I'm hoping to not go out again and roll that into February. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I fell off the wagon with a HUGE thud today.  I went to the Michael's that is closing - they don't want to bring all the stuff they have there to the new store, so everything on clearance is 50% off the clearance price.  You should have seen the people's baskets full of stuff...So, they called an Assistant Manager out to help, and he waited on me.  The Martha stuff was on sale for 30% off, so I was weak and put a bunch of the punches in my basket...but, when he rang everything up, he took an extra 50% off the 30% off price AND, the clearance ones rang up 30% off the marked price - and then 50% off that!  I cannot believe what I got for so little money!  On a good note, it was found money (from my bonus) and I paid cash.

I will try to do better for the rest of the month.


----------



## ZeroToHero

joyah said:


> I almost fell off the wagon at j's today.  but then i remember that Buffy had glued my butt so tight I could hardly drag my feet.  All I left with were some clearance studio g stamps for .50 and some glitter glue for E (he loves him some glitter glue).  I bought myself $3 worth of clear stamps and walked past the paper sale repeating I have to much I have to much.



Wait, what paper sale?


----------



## morgansmom2000

ZeroToHero said:


> Wait, what paper sale?



4/$1 (regularly priced up to $.59 I think - Core'dinations is included).


----------



## ZeroToHero

Oh, okay. I'm waiting for 6 for a dollar..... then I'm stocking up.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'll let you know if I see one.


----------



## PinballFamily

New England Eeyore said:


> I picked up the Martha rings and scalloped/dot sets for $5 each, and an EK Success scroll border punch for $4.



Good deals, NEE! I got that EK Success scroll punch yesterday for $2.99, (sure yours rang at $4?) but would have loved the Martha rings...sigh.  


MM - what are we going to do with you?  (I would have done the same thing, though!)  Deals too good to pass up - but when they bring out the big guns to check you out...you must be quite a famous customer there!


----------



## party of 3

Pam I might have an extra Martha ring set. If I do, do you
want it? I could not leave it all alone on the shelf for 5.00. Its normally
like what 25.00 or 29.00 for the sets?


----------



## party of 3

I so need to go to that m's!!!!!


----------



## hopemax

I posted in the "Tape thread" but I really didn't need to know about all the clearance stuff.  We stopped at an M's on the way to Boulder, and it must be a low traffic M's.  3 of the double sets (Snowflakes, Rings and the Dots) of Martha and I think 4 single border punches.  3 packages of Prima flowers, 4 or 5 Imaginesce animal clear stamps, a bunch of those small Recollections stickers they have for the holidays.  $60 worth of stuff.  I could justify that by that's as much as I saved just on those 3 punch sets.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I've lost control of the wagon!!!!!! Everyone hang on!!!!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

I was thinking that Buffy but did not want to say anything. 
The inmates are running the assylum!!!


----------



## hopemax

Eventually, M's will run out of post-Christmas clearance items.  Then we will all behave.  At least until the post-Easter clearance sale.


----------



## party of 3

Or maybe valentine clearance!


----------



## PinballFamily

party of 3 said:


> Pam I might have an extra Martha ring set. If I do, do you
> want it? I could not leave it all alone on the shelf for 5.00. Its normally
> like what 25.00 or 29.00 for the sets?



You know, after I typed that message to NEE I went over to my MS punch baskets and saw that I did buy the Rings set in December when I got it for 70% off (that glorious day!!!)  Blush....Thanks so much anyway!!!

Glad you grabbed it at a great price...perhaps someone else could use it, if you do have an extra?

I'm sure Hope is right and we'll all calm down when these clearances are over.  The other holiday ones will be much smaller than the Xmas one...    Who knew the ride would be this bumpy???


----------



## ZeroToHero

It's okay Buffy, I'm still on the wagon! Getting bounced around a lot with all these purchases people (ahem, my mother) are throwing on, but I haven't fallen off yet!


----------



## joyah

I'm still glued on too.  We are definatly being bounced around.  Buffy you'd better invest in a case of glue.


----------



## morgansmom2000

You should have seen the carriages FULL of stuff peeps were buying!  My little hand basket was only partially filled.  They called out the manager because the line was getting long.  I just happened to be next when he came out.

He started ringing the stuff up and then he took 50% off the punches and the angel and devil on my shoulder had a good long conversation about saying something and then he said to me "not all these punches are 50% off, but I'm giving them to you anyway, because they won't be available at the new store."  I just said thanks and went on my merry way...kicking myself for not getting more, of course.

I'm done for now.  My bonus money will only go so far, and I've got to work on paying down my debt!


----------



## party of 3

I just told dh that I wanted to go over to natick and check
out what's over there and he said " I dong think the wagon 
goes by there!!" 
my reply..... Smart a**


----------



## morgansmom2000

The wagon does indeed go there, cuz I've been there several times myself.  Hoping to get to the NA Mike's tonight after the movie - I need more 12x12 metals papers and Natick was out yesterday!


----------



## ZeroToHero

morgansmom2000 said:


> The wagon does indeed go there, cuz I've been there several times myself.  Hoping to get to the NA Mike's tonight after the movie - I need more 12x12 metals papers and Natick was out yesterday!



...12x12 metals? Like... the metallic textured DCVW ones? Or different?


----------



## morgansmom2000

The brand Michael's sells?  Recollections, maybe?  It's not textured.  Shiny (ooh, shiny things) on one side and matte on the back?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Oo, I don't think I've seen that. I love metallic things - I'll have to go check next time I'm in a Michael's


----------



## party of 3

morgansmom2000 said:


> The wagon does indeed go there, cuz I've been there several times myself.  Hoping to get to the NA Mike's tonight after the movie - I need more 12x12 metals papers and Natick was out yesterday!



I knew it did go by there. I just have to find the RIGHT wagon!


----------



## morgansmom2000

party of 3 said:


> I knew it did go by there. I just have to find the RIGHT wagon!



It's a white Toyota Corolla!


----------



## morgansmom2000

ZeroToHero said:


> Oo, I don't think I've seen that. I love metallic things - I'll have to go check next time I'm in a Michael's



Comes in a pack of five colors.  Nice stuff.


----------



## party of 3

morgansmom2000 said:


> it's a white toyota corolla!



lol!!!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

lalalalala I'm not listening to all this talk of gorgeous things!!


----------



## joyah

Okay Feb is almost here.  This months goals.....................
Photos  are still excluded.

I"m hosting the monthly stamp group so 20 for my pages will start this month.  My SU order will be kept to 50 just enough for sale i brations.

Other than that there is nothing I need.  Well there are 2 new DCWV stacks that I want.  But only if they are on sale.

I will put 40 in an envelope for ckc starting this month (prop taxes due so no extra)  next month will be tax return so I will get some extra there.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Ban wagon February:

only buy card stock when on sale and only replenish the colors I use most. No more then $25 for the month.

To limit myself to 2 Tim Holtz purchases of new items and I must answer the 3 questions first:
Will I use it within 2 months?
Will I use it more then twice in 6 months?
Will I be willing to sacrifice a future purchase for this purchase?

no purchases of embellishments this month

no purchases of patterned paper this month

Cricut Carts- Only Destinations if I can find it


----------



## ddavis860

Photos don't count in my ban... I can get as many as I need.

I have plenty of paper.... just looking at my stash, I think can scrap for like 2 years...

I have plenty of dies... but I so love a good sizzix sale... BUT, that is in the budget, so I'm good...

My Cricut... yeah, don't NEED any new carts, but would love some at a good price... like the Pooh one 

Now to just Ban Wagon my yarn... I'm in the crochet mood right now... Yarn is sooo pricey, even with Mikes connections... sigh...  I've increased the R value in my home with yarn and fabric.... Dam* these hobbies!!  So expensive!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I'm just going to say ditto to Bamb's list.

$25 limit except the one cart.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I was doing okay until the end of the month, where I fell off pretty badly.

However, the whole Disney trip is paid off, and my CKC classes are paid for!

Here's the lowdown for February:

- No stacks! Only buy paper if it's less than 20 cents, and try to only buy for swaps.
If Jos has a better sale than 4 for a dollar, stock up on Core'dinations and Gemstones, otherwise, try to limit self to only colors really needed - I think I'm set with patterned paper for a while.

- Save at least 40$ from every paycheck - put straight into savings. Do not pull any money from savings.

- Try to limit self to 20$ for the month. I know this is probably not going to happen, but I'm going to try. I really want to start working on things, and I think I have enough supplies that I'm good for a while.

-Photos are not included in 20$.

Ugh. Let's see how this month goes...


----------



## New England Eeyore

I did good in January - only spent $14 out of budgeted $25. That means I roll $11 over into February and I have $36 to play with.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I did pretty good in January and I spent right at my $30 budget!!!!  This month, I've got a $30 budget again, plus since it's my birthday month, I'm giving myself another $30 to play with.  I'll have $60 to buy stuff!!!!  Photos being printed don't count in that, but everything else does (paper, embellishments, adhesive, etc.).  I know I need to stock up a bit on adhesive so that'll take a nice chunk out of the $$.  I already have the Destinations cart and I haven't seen another one I just have to have so I don't plan on buying any Cricut carts.  What I would like to get is a couple more Cuttlebug dies.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I did great in January..
Spent $20 on photos
Spent $9 on adhesive and pack of paper (where the hell is that paper? I didn't even open it).


This month:
photos limit $20 (probably won't spend near that due to I have STACKS)
$20 spending limit (need more paper, the ones I use most)
no carts


----------



## rlovew

Jan- I didn't spend any allowance just some Christmas money that I had been given and I still have some more.

February:
$25 limit not including photos if I even print them

I can also buy cardstock if needed for beginning Christmas gifts but I need to try and use what I have first. I don't need paper for any swaps I am working on this month as I have already pulled the paper I need.

I will have to look at the new tools out there and see if I really want any for Valentines Day this month.

Rebecca


----------



## PinballFamily

Well, everyone KNOWS how I fell off! 

For February, I'll just try to trudge alongside the wagon.  I'm going to try and spend the big "0" in February on scrappy stuff. Really.  My pretty little scrapbooking envelope won't have a dime put into it for several months now (until CKC - but that's a specially/separately-budgeted event) to absorb my January binge(s) and rebalance the finances.

No glue, even the 3.99 one (ha!).  I have everything I need for the swaps and my own layouts.  I don't count photo developing in my scrap spending, but even did a lot of that during January, so don't think I need to spend anything there (and have a bunch of pre-paid developing cards anyway).  No carts I need, but we do have plenty of reward points if they ever bring back Destinations (maybe).  And Z2H will have an ACM rewards cert coming to her soon from my recent Sizzix clearance adventure.  (Ah...the irony, but we take turns claiming these.)


----------



## MazdaUK

I only bought an album, pages, page protectors, adhesives and photos this month so I'm good (and yes I do need the album as I didn't have one yet for vacations this year AND it was on special!).

ACOT keeps tempting me...... but its my b/day in Feb so although mum is getting me a breadmaker I should still have around £100 to spend on stuff - but I'm trying not to buy scrap stuff till I've had a good sort-out. I'm unlikley to buy things I've alrady got, but if I've got a lot of similar-type things anyway do I need more? (Probably not!) I might get my flowers ready for the prima swap if I find a good price though


----------



## PinballFamily

MazdaUK said:


> but its my b/day in Feb so although mum is *getting me a breadmaker* I should still have around £100 to spend on stuff



We love our Zojirushi bread maker, but I just checked Amazon UK to see if it was available (and worked) in the UK.  Doesn't seem like it...  We had an old WestBend before and drove that puppy into the ground, (TB liked ours and got one just like it) so she got our extra pan when ours died.   We really love this bread maker and use it virtually every day.  Good luck with what ever new one your mother gets you - lucky girl!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm going to run alongside the wagon this month...Hopefully, I'll jump back on, cuz I really can't swing any unnecessary purchases!


----------



## hopemax

January was a complete bust for me.  I never even posted about the $50 I spent at the last LSS in the Denver area's "Going Out of Business Sale."  So we are left with the chain stores and Archivers.  This actually, does help with the spending freeze, if I could just stay out of them.  And I topped it off yesterday with a trip to Big Lots.

That said, I am going to Tuesday Morning tomorrow to look at the Making Memories stuff that is in their ad.  I don't think I will be buying the storage, but someone posted that they found some MM flower tins, and some Cosmo Cricket stuff, and then there will still be those $1.99 paper packs still.

So my goal is to keep it under $30.  And then stay out of the stores for the rest of the month.  I have no swaps, I already bought the supplies I need for Dcousin's baby book, and in January I restocked my adhesives.  So that should be doable.  As long as you enablers don't post about any finds!!!!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Well, I think I may be done for in February!!!!  Today we got a seasonal truck in at M's and one of the things on the truck was a new scrapbooking setup in the drive aisle that we stocked!!!!  Lots of pretty Prima's and new paper pads (DCWV and others) that I really really want.  HELP!!!!!  I was going to go back and get a better look when I got off work, but I was exhausted so didn't stop, but I've been thinking about it and I'm sure it'll be calling me back tomorrow.  There's a beautiful "songbird" paper pad  that really stood out and some bird silhouette rub-ons and a ribbon with flower petals coming out from underneath.  I want it all!!!!!

I tried the 3 questions and I don't think they'll hold me back!


----------



## hopemax

Step 1:  Breathe
Step 2:  Remember that those special displays, in the main aisle, always end up being clearanced.  You have many friends, that can track down things when that happens.
Step 3:  Prioritize
Step 4:  Remember your coupons
Step 5:  Join swaps, just to have an "excuse" to buy something, then change idea to use something else, and horde the pretty stuff for yourself


----------



## morgansmom2000

Stephanie, did they have the K&Co Ka-zoo paper pads and stuff?  OMG, I want that soooo bad!  Have you all seen it?

Ka-Zoo!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I didn't see that one Jennifer, but we didn't get everything in for the display so maybe.  I also didn't look at all of it closely, mainly just the 2 sides I was stocking.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

hopemax said:


> Step 1:  Breathe
> Step 2:  Remember that those special displays, in the main aisle, always end up being clearanced.  You have many friends, that can track down things when that happens.
> Step 3:  Prioritize
> Step 4:  Remember your coupons
> Step 5:  Join swaps, just to have an "excuse" to buy something, then change idea to use something else, and horde the pretty stuff for yourself



I vote for #5!!!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

The brand spanking new Mike's is opening this week.  I'll probably go over on Friday and check it out.  I'll see if they have it.

Oh, and I vote for #5 too


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

morgansmom2000 said:


> Stephanie, did they have the K&Co Ka-zoo paper pads and stuff?  OMG, I want that soooo bad!  Have you all seen it?
> 
> Ka-Zoo!



I just bought some of that line from Archiver's yesterday! I love the paper with the lions and the hearts!  They also had the Bo Bunny Love Bandit line... love it!

http://www.bobunny.com/lovebanditcollection.html


----------



## morgansmom2000

We don't have Archivers here


----------



## party of 3

Yes we need on of those stores! 
And I love that bobunny line.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I have the Love Bandit Line! hug: Stephanie)


----------



## MazdaUK

> Good luck with what ever new one your mother gets you



I had a look on Amazon and found a couple which had good reports and were not too big - my old one has stopped baking (it will still mix - just!) but I've had it about 8 years and it was only very cheap. I know Panasonic are good but they are a bit big.

what makes it easy for me to stay on the wagon is that we have NO good scrap shops


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

morgansmom2000 said:


> We don't have Archiver's here



 Everyone should have an Archivers!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

DisneyIsTerrific said:


> Well, I think I may be done for in February!!!!  Today we got a seasonal truck in at M's and one of the things on the truck was a new scrapbooking setup in the drive aisle that we stocked!!!!  Lots of pretty Prima's and new paper pads (DCWV and others) that I really really want.  HELP!!!!!  I was going to go back and get a better look when I got off work, but I was exhausted so didn't stop, but I've been thinking about it and I'm sure it'll be calling me back tomorrow.  There's a beautiful "songbird" paper pad  that really stood out and some bird silhouette rub-ons and a ribbon with flower petals coming out from underneath.  I want it all!!!!!
> 
> I tried the 3 questions and I don't think they'll hold me back!



I guess I should be glad I don't work at M's anymore. I'd take my check in merchandise! LOL


----------



## MazdaUK

I should have an Archivers's. Or anything, actually!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Bump.



That was me falling off of the wagon.
Just found out about this store, Blick. And they have a bunch of pens.
And fancy paper for cheap.

....And I haven't gone yet. But I will be going.



I *need* pens?


----------



## joyah

Road rash hurts jump back on you don't need anything!!!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

ZeroToHero said:


> Bump.
> 
> That was me falling off of the wagon.
> Just found out about this store, Blick. And they have a bunch of pens.
> And fancy paper for cheap.
> 
> ....And I haven't gone yet. But I will be going.
> 
> 
> 
> I *need* pens?



Dick Blick?  Over near Fenway?  They sell Copics, don't they?  Never been, but always wanted to go


----------



## PinballFamily

Yup - i NEEDED two Copics yesterday for my MK swap (no really! ) - I had colors that were close, but no cigar, and I was right across the street at the Wheelock Theater near Fenway. ("Honk" there was marvelous...if you're in the area!)  

So, I'm off my "0" February spending wagon...but only by a tiny bit.  But, taking Z2H over there tomorrow JUST TO SHOW HER WHERE IT IS.  Really?


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

What's a Copics?  Is that something I need?


----------



## PinballFamily

These are incredible markers!  I discovered them last year just before the 5-store scrappy shopping bus trip.  They are terrific - blend beautifully, leave no streaky marks and come in luscious colors - the best part is that they don't really bleed - or just do a VERY teeny-tiny bit on some papers - so that makes them great for scrapping and cardmaking.

Here's the website:

http://copicmarker.com/products/markers/

Some insane scrappers I've met have 50+ of these ...I've got 24 now - bought slowly to get just the (basic) colors I need and shades of those colors.

They are about $5 each - and our LSS has them "buy 5-get one free" - but I've never bought that many at one time.  Scrapbook Pal has them in their booth at CKC.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Oooh, those look nice.  I'll have to see if the art store here has them and buy one and see if I like it.  I  new things!!!!!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MazdaUK

lalalala I'm not listening


----------



## morgansmom2000

PinballFamily said:


> Yup - i NEEDED two Copics yesterday for my MK swap (no really! ) - I had colors that were close, but no cigar, and I was right across the street at the Wheelock Theater near Fenway. ("Honk" there was marvelous...if you're in the area!)
> 
> So, I'm off my "0" February spending wagon...but only by a tiny bit.  But, taking Z2H over there tomorrow JUST TO SHOW HER WHERE IT IS.  Really?



LOL, I googled it a couple years ago and just never got there.  Next time I see you will you show me how you use them?  My friend in Canada had them and we just couldn't get it down right.


----------



## lovingthemouse

OMG - I come here to congratulate somene for staying on the ban-wagon and end up finding something else I want!!!!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

Uh-oh. You gosh darn local enablers are the death of me every time. I just HAVE to check out all the local stores to be an informed shopper, right? 

Actually I'm thinking of suspending the ban wagon. I forgot how well retail therapy works. I had a difficult day yesterday and in DH's quest to cheer me up he suggested bringing me to Joann's and buying me a present. So while I didn't spend any of my own money, I blew the equivalent of what would have been Feb's budget. And it did cheer me up. And (among other things) I bought a border punch, and then came home and put it with all my other pretty punches and that made me happy. And then I went online and made a list of more pretty punches that I wanted. And now I want to go back out tomorrow and get another pretty punch I left on the clearance rack that I thought I had, but didn't. If a $9 punch can get me out a blue funk, then I'm going to be buying more punches when the need strikes.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Give your DH a  from me.  I'm so glad he tried to cheer you up.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

to your DH, NEE!  What a sweetheart taking you scrap shopping to cheer you up.


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

New England Eeyore said:


> Uh-oh. You gosh darn local enablers are the death of me every time. I just HAVE to check out all the local stores to be an informed shopper, right?
> 
> Actually I'm thinking of suspending the ban wagon. I forgot how well retail therapy works. I had a difficult day yesterday and in DH's quest to cheer me up he suggested bringing me to Joann's and buying me a present. So while I didn't spend any of my own money, I blew the equivalent of what would have been Feb's budget. And it did cheer me up. And (among other things) I bought a border punch, and then came home and put it with all my other pretty punches and that made me happy. And then I went online and made a list of more pretty punches that I wanted. And now I want to go back out tomorrow and get another pretty punch I left on the clearance rack that I thought I had, but didn't. If a $9 punch can get me out a blue funk, then I'm going to be buying more punches when the need strikes.



I totally agree with this! After me and my sister dropped my boyfriend off at the airport a  couple of weeks ago, we headed straight to Target and Hobby Lobby for some shopping therapy, because I was all sorts of sad. At Target they not only had some cute new Disney embellishments, but I found 4 stacks of Christmas paper clearanced down to $0.98! I felt better after that... and a Wendy's frosty.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Now I want a Frosty.


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Haha! I want one too...


----------



## PinballFamily

If you give a girl a pretty punch, than she's gonna want...!

A Frosty!

Then if you give her a Frosty...then she's gonna want...



NEE - I still have your GS cookies and will meet up with you sometime soon to hand them over.  Maybe not as good as pretty (clearance!!!!) punches, but some of them are chocolate...!


----------



## ZeroToHero

New England Eeyore said:


> Uh-oh. You gosh darn local enablers are the death of me every time. I just HAVE to check out all the local stores to be an informed shopper, right?
> 
> Actually I'm thinking of suspending the ban wagon. I forgot how well retail therapy works. I had a difficult day yesterday and in DH's quest to cheer me up he suggested bringing me to Joann's and buying me a present. So while I didn't spend any of my own money, I blew the equivalent of what would have been Feb's budget. And it did cheer me up. And (among other things) I bought a border punch, and then came home and put it with all my other pretty punches and that made me happy. And then I went online and made a list of more pretty punches that I wanted. And now I want to go back out tomorrow and get another pretty punch I left on the clearance rack that I thought I had, but didn't. If a $9 punch can get me out a blue funk, then I'm going to be buying more punches when the need strikes.



Hah! You can't make fun of me anymore!

But it's true. It does help to treat yourself a bit. And 9$ isn't bad, as long as you don't suddenly go into a daily funk.... so I say you didn't fall off that badly!

Just think of it like two Starbucks coffees.


----------



## TinkerBean

I am sooo proud of me. I thought that I was going to have to do some major purchases for the sketch swap but then I remember some AB stacks that I had! *And* tons of embelishments that coordinate with them...Now all I have to get (if I can't find them in my stash) is some bazzill as the base for the pages. 

Now if I can just find someone to go shopping with to pick out my bazzill - hmmm - who could that be pssst - that's you PBF


----------



## PinballFamily

TinkerBean said:


> Now if I can just find someone to go shopping with to pick out my bazzill - hmmm - who could that be pssst - that's you PBF



Oooooohhhh!  I was hoping you saw me - I was jumping up and down with my hand up, yelling "Pick me!"

Happy 1,000th post to me!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Happy 1000 posts!

I wanna go shopping too!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Rhonda, what are AB stacks (and why don't I know about them and/or have them?)?


----------



## ZeroToHero

You talk a lot.....


----------



## joyah

ummm danica look whos talking.........

I on the other hand will be a long time reaching 1000

okay so I must have missed 800 and I'm almost at 900


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

joyah said:


> ummm danica look whos talking.........



<----------


----------



## ZeroToHero

Hahahaha. I'm nowhere near as bad as some people!!!!! ^^^^^^ 


I went to Blick today - I was gooooodddd...... I only got a few sheets of paper and some brush microns (under 2$!!!)


----------



## MazdaUK

I had a little stumble when I was ordering my primas for the swap, but it came well within my birthday money so it doesn't count


----------



## PrincessNancy96

This month I have spent $2.00... it was on glitter paper, I actually found some in black..so I couldn't pass it up! 
I haven't even had time to buy photos this month.. 

However, I did have to buy a new stove..but got it dirt cheap.. $300 + 80 for 3 year warranty.. how cheap... clearance and got a discount because I wanted the floor model.. I haggled until I got what I wanted from them! LOL


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Well........  I did really well this month and didn't buy anything.  That is, until today!!!!!  It's the stores' fault really (Michaels & JoAnns).  They had such good stuff on clearance that I couldn't just leave it behind.  I NEEDED it!!!!!  

One example, Michaels had the 3 packs of Jim Holtz Distress Stickles on clearance.  Well, my employee discount doesn't work on sale prices, but it'll work on clearance prices so I got them lower than the clearance price.  How can I pass up 3 bottles of Stickles for $2.24??  And, I don't have any of those colors.  I didn't buy anything today that I already own!!!

So, anyway, luckily this is my birthday month and I gave myself extra $$ to spend.  I still have about $4 to play with!  It was a fun day!!!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

So I have to find my receipts, but I think that even with a few impulse purchases early in the month, I'm still under budget because I haven't gotten anything since then. I think I can stay out of the stores for the last 2 days I have off this month and hopefully have some money to roll into March.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Alright, so I failed pretty miserably in February. The only thing I was able to do was put money into savings, which was good, so I want to keep that up.

For March -

Seriously. No paper. I bought some last month, and I am set. Totally, totally set.
Also, no supplies, tools, etc. I bought everything I could ever want last month (Non-stick craft sheet, inkssentials pads, etc.)
Try to spend 0$ on scrap stuff. I know I have a coupon coming my way at A.C. Moore for 10$, so I can spend that.
I do know that I have a bunch of swaps I'll be working on over Spring Break, so I'm going to try to use my stash of stuff.

After doing some math, I realized how tight things are going to be at Disney, and that I might need to start saving now so I'll have enough for rent, food, and my phone bill. Hopefully I'll get that job on Codzilla over the summer, so I can get quite a little cushion, but there's no definites on that.

Let's go for it... I'm pretty determined this time.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I did buy some packs of paper at Tuesday Morning, but I got them for the solid color on the reverse sides.
I also bought some glue and DH got me two of the three carts I said I could have this year.  Still need to find Destinations.

Not sure what this month will be.  I would like to go to a crop, so I'll keep that option open.  I also want to really put some pictures to paper.  So I'll give myself a budget of $25 this month.


----------



## joyah

My budget is 40. 20 for my class and 20 for and order if I want something.  
I stayed under my budget but spent on quilting fabric instead of scrapstuff.  I'm really trying to put money aside for CKC.


----------



## hopemax

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I did buy some packs of paper at Tuesday Morning, but I got them for the solid color on the reverse sides.
> I also bought some glue and DH got me two of the three carts I said I could have this year.  Still need to find Destinations.



I don't know what your price point is, but HallmarkScrapbook has it for $33.99.  Mine is in the mail.   With shipping, it was still less than $40.

My first half of Feb, was terrible...the last Denver area LSS closed.  So I spent about ~$100.  The last half of Feb, I stayed out of the stores, except for finally getting Storybook and the previously mentioned Destinations.

Those TM stops are what my biggest temptation is, now.  But if I keep it to one $25 trip per month, it isn't the end of the world, I suppose.  Especially now, that I am actually making pages for myself.


----------



## joyah

Buffy I'm falling off the wagon so please slow it down for the next month.  I just read on the scrap board that SU is redoing a bunch of ink and papers and discontinuing a TON of colors.  Oh my this is going to hurt.


thump thump thump.........


----------

